# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  σύνδεση με ΚΥΜΗ

## stoympio

βρε παιδιά της Εύβοιας είμαι και εγώ από εκεί αλλά λίγο μακριά
ενα χωριό πριν την κυμη και σε ωραία θέση 
από που μπορώ να συνδεθώ για για να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο μέχρι εκεί σύνδεση

----------


## socrates

Γιατί δεν κάνεις καταχώριση στο WiND του EWN? 

http://ewn.awmn.net

Τουλάχιστον από το screenshot που παραθέτω φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον προς την εκεί περιοχή. (Βέβαια γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει δύσκολη μορφολογία αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις)


Edit: Επισύναψη αρχείου

----------


## PIT

Σωκρατη με προλαβες  ::   ::

----------


## stoympio

δήλωσα την θέση μου και είναι stoympio 2 (#11305) 
μόνο που ο χάρτης δεν μπορεί να δήξη την ακριβή θέση 
όσο για τον δήμο είναι τελείως λάθος 
λέει σκάλα Ωρωπού γιατί δεν υπάρχει Κύμης 
μήπως πρέπει να ρίξουμε ένα πμ στους μοντ

----------


## stoympio

άλλαξα τον δήμο σε αυλωνας 
δεν βρίσκω κάτι καλύτερο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> δήλωσα την θέση μου και είναι stoympio 2 (#11305) 
> μόνο που ο χάρτης δεν μπορεί να δήξη την ακριβή θέση 
> όσο για τον δήμο είναι τελείως λάθος 
> λέει σκάλα Ωρωπού γιατί δεν υπάρχει Κύμης 
> μήπως πρέπει να ρίξουμε ένα πμ στους μοντ


Δεν ακολούθησες το link που έβαλα πιο πάνω...

Η Εύβοια έχει το δικό της WiND.

----------


## stoympio

σωκρατη εχεις δυκιο 
δεν φανταστηκα οτι ειχατε φταξη δυκτιο για την Εύβοια
διαφέρων 
η θέση μου είναι stoympio kalimeranoi (#11 ::  
και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρω στην περιοχή

----------


## kolakoka

βρηκαμε συνχωριανο!!!!αγαπητε οταν(και οχι εαν) φτασει το δικτιο στους
Καλημεριανους θα βοηθησω και εγω οπως μπορω.Μηπως ημαστε και φαμιλια?Ο πατερας μου εχει το καινουριο βενζιναδικο στο χοριο  ::

----------


## stoympio

για σου πατριώτη τι κάνεις τότε είμαστε δυο 
πμ να τα πούμε
έχεις δήλωσή τον κόμβο σου 
το ξέρω το βενζινάδικο είναι και σε καλύτερη θέση από εμένα
εάν το δίκτυο φανη από το αυλωναρι πχ από το βάθος του αληβεριου είσαι ο πρώτος που θα συνδεθώ 
να τα λεμέ συχνότερα

----------


## giwrgosp

Παιδια καλησπερα.
Ενδιαφερομαι και γω για wind στην Κυμη, και συγκεκριμενα στον καμπο του Οξυλιθου...
Πως το βλεπετε θα δουμε φως..?

----------


## stoympio

δήλωσε την θέση σου και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει

----------


## dti

Άντε και σας περιμένει από απέναντι στη Σκύρο ο katsaros_m...  ::

----------


## stoympio

από την κυμη δεν πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή με την χώρα της σκύρου

----------


## socrates

> Παιδια καλησπερα.
> Ενδιαφερομαι και γω για wind στην Κυμη, και συγκεκριμενα στον καμπο του Οξυλιθου...
> Πως το βλεπετε θα δουμε φως..?


Δεν έβαλες ακόμα το στίγμα σου στην WiND ( http://ewn.awmn.net ).

----------


## giwrgosp

Δε το εβαλα γιατι δεν υπαρχει στο χαρτη....

----------


## socrates

> Δε το εβαλα γιατι δεν υπαρχει στο χαρτη....


Δεν υπάρχει σημείο που να μην υπάρχει στον χάρτη. Απλά μερικά σημεία έχουν χαμηλή ανάλυση ακόμα (λόγω google) και δεν επιτρέπουν μεγάλο zoom in. Κάνε κλικ ώστε να εμφανίζονται και οι ασύνδετοι (κόκκινες κουκίδες) και κάνε zoom out (με τα + - που υπάρχουν στον χάρτη και θα βρεις στο περίπου που είσαι). Για μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια πάρε το στίγμα σου από κάποιο GPS ή δοκίμασε να βρεις τις συντεταγμένες μέσω του Google Earth.

Δες και το...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=14226

----------

